# Confused with Alcohlic Husband



## Island hopper

Hi Everyone

My problem is with my high functioning alcoholic husband. Lately, on two occasions, while drunk my husband has said that "the worst day of his life is when he hooked up with me - how could I be so stupid". 

Of course he doesn't remember anything the next day. My question is this, when someone is drunk do you think they are revealing what is truly in their heart. When he's not drunk he says that I am the love of his life..

I am very confused by him.

Thanks.


----------



## Propel

Being drunk makes you more uninhibited or impulsive, which is not the same as being more truthful. Sometimes your impulse maybe to lie and sometimes to tell the truth. If you want to know something either observe and see if his actions agree with his words or just ask him.


----------



## papa5280

I guess the question I have is, why do you want to be with someone who gets drunk and is highly abusive to you?


----------



## JustTired

IH, I can relate somewhat. My H is a high functioning alcoholic too. He has said some pretty brutal stuff to me while drunk & not remember it the next day. We have been married for 5 years & his drinking hasn't changed much.

In the past, during drunken tirades, I would get so hurt at the ugly stuff he would say to me. But as time wore on, I didn't care what he said. It got to a point that his emotional & verbal abuse didn't phase me. As a matter of fact, at one point the tables turned & it was me being emotionally abusive. I had gotten to a point that I didn't care whether he left or stayed. He realized that & quit his drunken tirades.

Fast forward to today....our relationship isn't perfect. His drinking is still going on & in a sense I enable it. I have learned to disconnect when he is drinking & stop getting so upset about it. I have now redirected attention back to myself. I am working on me & getting myself to a better state mentally & physically. I am not stressing over our relationship, when I find myself again - I will know what to do.

But, yeah, I lost myself in the worst way being with my H. Definitely not a good thing. :-(


----------



## karolinat

When you get drunk, you will not tell the truth from bosom. You will only tell everything you bury in your heart. Those things create burden on your life and alcoholic drink just release these stresses and emotions


----------



## clipclop2

Karolinat, will you elaborate on that please?


----------



## karolinat

clipclop2 said:


> Karolinat, will you elaborate on that please?


I mean that when we get drunk, we don't have control over our mind, but the alcoholic drink.


----------



## Chuck71

have you considered video taping him? maybe pull it out on 

Thanksgiving or Christmas dinner get togethers. I can relate but 

in my case, I grew up with a pop who was a raging alkie. Mom did

a good job of disconnecting too but....it hurt her, I knew it did.

It led to serious friction between he and I years later. He died in my 

early 20's and much of that conflict, was never resolved.


----------



## Jmurphy

I have a friend and he is a sober right now he and his wife always have a quarrel due to alcohol problem. he always saying when he's drunk that the worst day of his life is when he meet his wife. Lucky guy he’s wife did not give up on him despite of his alcohol addiction. He told me that he really want to stop so I gave him some websites that holding information about any treatments such as addiction rehab centers in Texas . and I also told about NA. Then he decided to quit alcohol because he realize how it will cost a severe damage to his body and problems to his family. Few days ago he message me about his condition. He is now starting a new life with his family and thanking me. And I am also thankful to those people who are there to help other and give them a chance to live a new life with their family and love ones.


----------



## daisybush

hello,

I think you should keep patience and try to understand him and that you have to be quit this etc. or you may contact any counselor for this. 

http://www.californialoveconsultant.com


----------

